# EPK vs. UML etc.



## peez (7. Jul 2010)

Bei mir im Unternehmen stehen diese EPKs hoch im Kurs. Ich persönlich kann mich - wenn es nur darum geht, einen Ablauf zu skizzieren - noch nicht ganz damit anfreunden, da hier bspw. nach jeder Aktion ein "Zustand" aufgemalt werden muss.
Ich denke nur um eine Spezifikation zu schreiben, sieht ein normales UML Aktivitätendiagramm übersichtlicher aus.
Was sagt ihr dazu? Haben EPKs doch den einen oder anderen Vorteil, den ich nicht sehe?


----------



## mvitz (7. Jul 2010)

Aus meinem Verständnis heraus ist der ganze Anwendungshintergrund unterschiedlich.
EPKs sind ja nicht (zumindest nicht gewollt) für die SW-Entwicklung entwickelt worden, sondern zur Darstellung von Prozessen (meist Geschäftsprozessen). Diese lassen sich damit auch sehr schön darstellen und sind halt insbesondere für BWLer gut lesbar.


----------



## Swoop (7. Jul 2010)

hmm  jo ... 

Softwareentwicklung mit EPK find ich auch beschauert... UML ist dafür viel besser geeignet ...

Wie schon gesagt 
EPK = Wirtschaftsprozesse
UML = Softwareentwicklung ...


----------



## Spitfire777 (7. Jul 2010)

EPKs haben wir auch in der Schule (BK Wirtschaftsinformatik) gehabt und die eignen sich sehr gut zum Abbilden von Geschäftsprozessen. Nicht nur in der BWL, auch in anderen Bereichen. Das Ziel ist halt, dass man sich ein übersichtliches Bild über die Strukturen machen kann und gut auf die Modelle zurückgreifen kann und weiter damit arbeiten kann.
Wenn man nen Softwareprozess darstellen will, reicht auch ein stinknormales Struktogramm. 

Mit UML lassen sich hingegen die ganzen Objekte, mit denen man arbeitet, sehr gut in ihrem Zusammenhang darstellen und ist daher der Brückenstein zwischen der BWL und der Informatik, da man UMLs auch fundierte Programmierkenntnisse erstellen kann.


----------

